# What should i do



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

i recently bought a 40 gallon tank and the hood wont fit with the filter on. can anyone give suggestions about what should i do. the hood is glass so i dont think cut it will work.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

There's not a plastic strip on the back to cut? This is how all of mine have ever been.


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

no there isnt


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ugh..well. Either you bought the wrong size one, or it's just a garbage hood you bought. 

There should always be a plasic strip at the backside of the tank for you to cut away a piece to put your filter / hoses / wires.

If you can't return it or anything, then you need to find someone to cut glass and measure where it needs to be cut to fit your filter there. As well as any wires for heaters, airlines, etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A glass place will cut it to your marks, but expect $5-10 a cut.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Go open top! Course you have to pick fish that won't jump but I personally like the no hood look.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

grogan said:


> Go open top! Course you have to pick fish that won't jump but I personally like the no hood look.


Agreed, you will also have to get either hanging or proper sized legged lights. I like to do open top too, or for a couple of my tanks I have about half of the total top area using glass (approximate) for various reasons, its not like it has to be what most might come to think as "perfect". Really its what ever you want and what is most convenient for you. You could get a canopy, cut the glass, go topless, get a "regular" hood (Aqueons and Marinelands; black plastics), go acrylic, or whatever this is something thats up to you. If you do intend to have another piece(s) of glass made, or even cut your existing glass, make sure you go to a good specialist and make/take good measurements.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

On my 14 gallon I took the glass canopy and took it apart. I took off the hinge and just kept one of the two pieces of glass on the tank. The hinge always annoyed me because it is right in the middle, usually exactly where the light goes. Now I just have the half piece which keeps the water from splashing the light. Works very well and looks sleek. So rather than cutting your glass maybe give this a try.


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions but i replaced the hood with a better one.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I could go open top, let's a lot more light into the tank


----------

